# what drives people...



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand your pain and the only answer I can come up with is that they do it for either the almighty dollar or out of just downright heartless cruelty.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Much more often they do it out of ignorance.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why are some people pedophiles? Or murderers? Or rapists? Or child/spouse beaters?

People abuse each other in horrible, awful ways, so it stands to reason that these same folks would do the same to animals.

We are stewards of the animals, and we're supposed to treat them well as long as they're in our care. 

Regardless of how their lives come to an end, the responsibility of caring properly for them while they're alive should be our main goal.

Unfortunately, you don't need a license to own animals or have children, so anyone can have both, regardless of whether or not they're emotionally, physically, financially, or mentally capable.


----------



## alli09 (Oct 23, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Why are some people pedophiles? Or murderers? Or rapists? Or child/spouse beaters?
> 
> People abuse each other in horrible, awful ways, so it stands to reason that these same folks would do the same to animals.
> 
> ...


I just consider people that abuse animals as cowards. They're just picking on someone that they know can't fight back. It's just irritating.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

alli09 said:


> I just consider people that abuse animals as cowards. They're just picking on someone that they know can't fight back. It's just irritating.



Speed racer, you stole my words. 
I think the same thing about people who abuse/molest/ children. I think the same about rapists. Coward is the least of the words I would think of when I think of people who hurt children, animals, whomever.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

alli09 said:


> I just consider people that abuse animals as cowards. They're just picking on someone that they know can't fight back. It's just irritating.


Coward is too mild a word, Alli.

Pathological, chronic abusers are what they are, not cowards.

They'll try to do just as much harm to an armed human adult male (police officer) as they will animals or weaker humans. Those people have something psychologically wrong with them.

Abusers are usually abused themselves, so it started way before their own crimes.

People who physically and psychologically torture, abuse, and neglect other living creatures are usually mentally ill. That's not to say they aren't aware that what they're doing is wrong, just that they don't _care_. These are the true psychopaths.

To label people like these as cowards is far too simplistic. It's much more complex than that.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i agree with all of you. i also think that alchohol and drug problems seems to play a part in it all- absolutely no excuse tho'. and there are the sort that seem to take care of some of the animals in thier care, whilst totally oblivious to the welfare of others- i just cant understand it.. a case in the uk involved a professional horsewoman who had 200 big bales of hay in the feild next to the one where a heavily pregnant mare starved to death from lack of food. banned from having anything to do with horses, and, according to the program i saw it on, still working professionally with them.... these sort i truly cant figure out, but they should all be shot in my opinion


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea. Ignorance and hatred for the rest of the world. Maybe anger and self control problems which makes a horse easily accessible to be abused. There a lot of mental illnesses out there that are never treated or cared for.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Because they don't sit and think "This is going to hurt this horse a lot" or they don't care if it does.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Two words, *human nature*, period. It is human nature to be sick, greedy, prideful, wrathful, envious, vain, lazy, cruel, twisted, and just plain ignorant. All reasons we do the things we do (but not all of the reasons mind you).


----------



## LeftyLoverX0X0 (May 26, 2009)

Agreed. It's horrible and I can't even FATHOM who would do that. No matter WHAT is wrong or complicated in my life, horses are always there for me. They are the one thing that is never wrong or sad or bad. They always make me feel better. And making them feel better is such a wonderful feeling. I hate abuse so much! So I created a website to spread awareness, and for each member that joins I donate $1 to a reputable horse charity out of my own pocket. Becoming a member is totally free so you've got nothing to lose I hope you join! You CAN help! at Equestrian Club - Home


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's ignorance and pride. 

I sold my first horse to a young girl, whom I didn't particularly like, but my friend gave her rave reviews and said that since her parents were so rich that he would be fine.

They fenced in their playground equipment and that's the paddock he lived in. They didn't feed him, although they did give him water. They bought another horse and stuck him in there too. The second horse ended up getting an abscess, which they never had looked at, so he was always lame. Then eventually, they got ANOTHER horse, this time a really young one, who would beat up on the two old guys.

My family kept calling them and offering to take back Clay, but they kept refusing... although eventually one day they called and said take him back today and he's yours. So we drove the 25 miles and got him. The same friend that recommended this girl tried to claim him too, telling us she'd have a better home for him than us... we pretty much ignored her.

So we took him back, and he lived out the rest of his days with us. Of course it was hard to get him back up to weight, and his hooves were so long he had trouble walking, but we fixed him up.

Later, that same girl was galloping the abscessed horse down a road and got hit by a mac truck... poor horse died 

So yeah... the point of the story. They must just not care, or lack empathy for animals that are totally reliant on them. Those people were rich, the horse "paddock" was right in their yard, 30 feet from the house in plain view, but they didn't care enough to walk over and give them food, or schedule regular hay deliveries. The parents didn't care enough to make the little girl who wanted those horses so bad to just go out there and take care of them. They didn't know how to take care of horses, and they were too prideful to call up someone and ask "How do you take care of a horse"

So sad...and so sick.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

money and lack of self-control(as well as a lack of intelligence). These people can't handle their own anger and mistakes so they take it out on the horses or do it for the money. Anybody who hurts a horse that disobeys them probably has a hurt ego. Ignorance and selfishness can also lead to abuse.


----------

